# Greetings



## single1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi,

There aren't that many people here so I thought it would be nice if I just introduced myself so you all would know who you were talking to.  I am a brand new homeowner and this is my first house.  It's a nice home but I need to do a few things to it to make it "look like me".    So, over the next year or so I will be adding things and doing some pretty basic stuff to it, well basic to you experts, but to someone like me it will be complicated.  

I look forward to getting to know all of you a little bit better and hope you don't get tired of my questions.


----------



## Denise (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi There,  I'm on my second home, and unlike my first home, we bought this one used.  It was built in the 80's, but it is simply beautiful.  Being that it is almost 25 years old there is quite a bit of upgrading we need to do to it.


----------



## remodmom (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm a mom (obviously), and I am fairly new at this, but am more into it than my hubbie...Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 17, 2005)

Found this site while cruising for info. I am a porfessional handyman in the central Ohio area. Hope I can add some helpful info to the site.


----------



## scarecrow (Sep 20, 2005)

HI:

I am glad to have found this site. It is sure to know that there are lots of members here who are quite helpful. I have to say I am useless at decorating   . Have always been a practical person, only display essential things at home. But now, I am thinking of decorating my kids' playroom and so may need all the tips and advices I can get. Hope you folks wouldn't get tired of my questions   

regards,
Scarecrow


----------



## scarecrow (Sep 20, 2005)

oops...hehehe...typo error...what I meant to say is that it is sure nice to know...   sorry


----------



## msvalentine (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi y'all!  I'm new here and just wanted to say Hi and that this is a great site.  I look forward to getting some great ideas and tips here.


----------



## jeremy (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi everyone.  I'm new here.  My name is Jeremy.  My wife and I just purchased our first home and closed on it 3 weeks ago.  It's a beautiful Cape Cod style house that has been very well taken care of.  I'm so glad I found this site and look forward to learning a lot from all of you.


----------



## FirTrader (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi all.  Like Daryl above, I'm a professional handyman.  I would call myself a carpenter, but I do far too much drywall, tile, roofing, and cement repairs to pretend I'm a specialist anymore.  I am in touch with numerous "specialists" in tile, cement, insulating, etc.

Hope I can add some experience and not get people in over their heads here with my "Oh, sure, that's easy if you've done 15 or 16 of em!" attitude!


----------



## Victor (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi all!  I'm new here.  My name is Victor.  I've owned my own home for 4 years, but bought it brand new, so there hasn't been much handywork for me to do.  I just bought an investment property which needs a good bit of fixing up.  It's an old four-square, structurally sound but needs a lot of tlc.  I hope to get some good tips here.


----------



## Gary (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi
I just joined. My wife and 2 kids have owned this house for almost 20 years now. About 5 or 6 years ago we added on and remodeled. I'm working on outside landscaping now and plan to do some freshening up of the kitchen and guest bath this winter. We did those 2 rooms when we moved in and it's about time to do an update on them. Good to be here. Hope to get some answers to questions and I'll be happy to help where I have experience.


----------



## mitch (Mar 25, 2006)

hi all i'm a jack of all trades needed to be as usedd to work on fun fairs so if i can help feel free to email or private message me any time


----------

